# Working in Egypt when Dad is a born Citizen



## moni (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

So my Dad is born and raised in Egypt and I am moving there in a few months. What do I require to work? Just a Residence Card?

Thanks!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Do you have an Egyptian passport??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum

Have you an Egyptian passport? Do remember if you come into the country as an Egyptian and you are male then you may be liable for national service call up

Maiden


----------



## moni (Aug 8, 2011)

Ah sorry I should have mentioned that I am female and do not hold an egyptian passport. My Canadian birth certificate does say that my father is Egyptian which is the old proof of my own that I have. My Dad just came back from a trip where he got his residence card, but travels (and only has) a Canadian passport. 

Thanks!!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

moni said:


> Ah sorry I should have mentioned that I am female and do not hold an egyptian passport. My Canadian birth certificate does say that my father is Egyptian which is the old proof of my own that I have. My Dad just came back from a trip where he got his residence card, but travels (and only has) a Canadian passport.
> 
> Thanks!!


So if your father was born and raised in Egypt how does he only have a Canadian passport...ie..how did he leave Egypt originally without an Egyptian passport.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If you enter the country on a Canadian passport then you are classed as Canadian and have no Egyptian pulling power. To work you must have a work visa.. and these are not easy to come by.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I think your dad can make an Egyptian birth certificate for you, if he takes your Canadian birth certificate with him. With the Egyptian birth certificate you can get an Egyptian identity card and with that you can work in Egypt. You don't need an Egyptian passport to travel as you have your Canadian passport.


----------



## moni (Aug 8, 2011)

GM1 said:


> I think your dad can make an Egyptian birth certificate for you, if he takes your Canadian birth certificate with him. With the Egyptian birth certificate you can get an Egyptian identity card and with that you can work in Egypt. You don't need an Egyptian passport to travel as you have your Canadian passport.


You were 100% correct! Thank you!!

Inquired at the Egyptian Consulate in Montreal (the Embassy in Ottawa was useless) before leaving, then again at my new employer upon arriving... Need the birth certificate (against all logic as I was NOT born inside the country, but ah well), which requires my Dad write a letter to the embassy with my original birth certificate and a copy of his residency card, and 36 CAD asking them to make an official copy of my birth certificate. We then take that to the Mogamma and ask for my birth certificate which can then be used to get my identity card. She promised no Arabic needed! So now I just have to wait for that letter to arrive from Canada...


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

moni said:


> to the Mogamma and ask ...


Good luck
:confused2:


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

My dad Just took my Swiss Birth Certificate , translated it and sent it to the Egyptian Embassy in Bern. They had all the paperwork done. I got my Egyptian ID when i moved to Egypt.
Not that hard to do , and they should have done it long time ago 

Bishoy.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I heard that foreign born Egyptians can get near 10% interest rates in savings accounts, here in Egypt


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

why ? whats the point?


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

errrr Income? Free money? lol


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

he3 he3 need to make sure of that 
am pretty sure its not true tho


----------



## moni (Aug 8, 2011)

iCaesar said:


> My dad Just took my Swiss Birth Certificate , translated it and sent it to the Egyptian Embassy in Bern. They had all the paperwork done. I got my Egyptian ID when i moved to Egypt.
> Not that hard to do , and they should have done it long time ago
> 
> Bishoy.


They didn't ask us to translate it, but they said they would give us a letter to take to the Mogamma, was that the same in your situation?


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

moni said:


> They didn't ask us to translate it, but they said they would give us a letter to take to the Mogamma, was that the same in your situation?


it was back in 1987 when i was born. They asked dad to translate it to german , and send it to the Egyptian Embassy in Bern. They took care of it then. I am not from Cairo , and i dont know if they sent it to Mugamma3 there or not , I got my ID from the local "Segell el madani" office in my city. 
What did they tell you in Mugamma3 and how long will it take to get your id ?


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

and what do you plan to work here ?


----------



## moni (Aug 8, 2011)

alas, I wish my parents had had the sense to have it done when I was born... My dad is still completing the Canadian side of things, so I have yet to try at the Mogamma. 

I accepted a position before leaving, in the same sector that I was working in before. I work in an NGO that works with refugees, and teach at AUC.


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

am sure there was a reason for them to "forget"


----------

